
Context Switching: Productivity - sharma_pradeep
How can a programmer handle productivity loss because of context switching?
======
hellwd
It's impossible to handle that I guess.. Maybe you can, but just for a few
days, after that you will probably be angry and you will try to find a new job
:)

But what can help you is to have a good sleep and to do some activities after
work (sport, music, drinking)... Whatever makes you happy..

~~~
sharma_pradeep
@hellwd when do you face such situation generally, can you anecdote some
instances of context switching you faced.

------
sharma_pradeep
I am trying to find out the common reasons for context switching. Please
comment how often you face this issue and why. And if you have any trick to
avoid any of these, please do write that as well.

